# My 98 Nissan Pulsar N15 (got rice???)



## digitalinsite (May 26, 2008)

My daily driver - Nissan Pulsar N15 1998. LOVES a good thrasing and comes alive at 5000rpm. Cheap on fuel and big on fun - perfect everyday runabout car.

Mods include (deep breath.. here goes...) genie extractors, 2" exhaust with punched cat, cold air intake, shotgun leads with 'hotter' plugs, advanced timing to 15 degrees, Short shift (hacksaw job - heh heh), new clutch, machined 17" yakuza rims, 20-dark window tint all round, alarm with imobilizer wired to master central locking, custom meshed grill and meshed front bar, custom concealed fog lights, pod filter, slick50 teflon engine treatment, skinny number plate mod (front and rear), Xenon blue rice headlights, white/blue LED parkers, clear side indicators, LED tail lights, LED number plate lights, 2 x Sony 222w amps, 10" JL sub in boot, 2 x Jaycar kevlar coaxial splits in rear parcel shelf, 2 x sony Xplod splits in front doors, Kenwood MP3/WMA CD player, LED interior light, Aluminium pedals, Footwell Blue LED's. Debadged nissan badges replaced with nismo badges, sidedoor bump strips removed, mud flaps removed, lowered on pedders ultra-low springs, pedders gas sport shocks (front), stealth JDM side skirts... and probably more that I can't remember.

Future mods are race seats, underbody LED's (front, rear and sides)... anything else I can rice it up with


----------

